# Moor tools



## fernballan (May 24, 2019)

e


----------



## markba633csi (May 24, 2019)

Very impressive- more than I could use
M


----------



## DiscoDan (May 24, 2019)

How did you come into such a tool hoard? Auction? Estate sale?


----------



## fernballan (May 24, 2019)

DiscoDan said:


> How did you come into such a tool hoard? Auction? Estate sale?





DiscoDan said:


> How did you come into such a tool hoard? Auction? Estate sale?


Because of the globalists,


----------

